# Camshaft Timing Issues - VAG COM 93 What is Phase Position?



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

I have had an issue with my valve timing and trying to find the problem. I have opened up the belt area, adjusted the tensioner, and still have misfires. This only happens at idle.
I read blocks 91, 92, and 93. On Cam adjust Intake B1 = 0.0 KW B2 = -1.0 KW
When I read Phase Position Bank1 I have 22.0 KW and Bank2= -2.0KW
Does this mean the intake camshaft is 22.0 degrees out of spec? Does that mean the upper chain has an issue?

I am not sure what each Block means on the VAG COM, but I thought this may be a problem.

Thanks Much.


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upper Cams Sync*

I just took off the valve cover and the tensioner for the chain was high. After pushing it, the shoe dropped down. I then looked to see if there is any marks for syncing the cams and noticed an arrow at each cam end on the head. I am assuming this is to line up with the notches on teh cams. My intake is off by a tooth. I guess that explains the 22.0KW error. 
Does anyone know how to sync the cams without taking the chain off? I am assuming again, that it jumped and maybe I can "rejump" it?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Removal of Intake Cam*

Thanks AGAIN Jack,

I have been looking everywhere on the removal process of the chain/tensioner. Youtube has very little, Bently is very vague. I did see that the two marks are to line up on teh cams, but it didn't say in what position of the tensioner. My tensioner is in the down/relaxed position, but chain is tight. I don't know what the underneath looks like, but guessing that goes down to keep the chain tight at all times. Is the tensioner supposed to be spring loaded, or does it just rely on oil to pump it up? I was going to take off the other side of the valve cover to compare marks because I cannot find any info on the net. I am guessing the reason for my 22.0 KW on Bank one is chain off, or tensioner not working.
Thanks for the "Toons", made a great start of a day.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Found more.*

After looking on how to take the Intake cam out, I found 2 parts of I think the tensioning shoe from the bottom, or a guide. It is made of the same material as the top shoe. I am going to try to get the shaft pulled today if I get time. I will look to see if I can just buy the shoes? I also tried counting the links between sprokets, just not sure which one to start and end count. I'll keep workig on that too.
I have a Bently Audi Manual. I looked for an autorized Audi Manual, and this was the closest thing I could find. I always buy factory manuals for every vehicle I have, just can not find one from Audi.
I now feel a bit more on the track of repairing this thing. I am starting to figure out how to use the VAG-COM. Just would liketo have more specific info on the 2.8 5V engine. I'm not sure EXACTLY how the tensioner system works. I will keep looking for a factory Audi certified Manual.

Thanks much, again for your help.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*I understand now, Thanks Jack*

Thanks you Jack, I get it now. When the engine is off, without oil presure, is the tensioner supposed to be in the up position? (Spring load). My bottom shoe is broken and there were pieces of it jammed between the cam and head. I counted the number of rollers between both sprokets and have 15, that is counting the rollers. I was confused whrn I read "links", so I kept looking for pictures of chain installs and determined it is the actual "roller" that are counted.
I have ordered new gaskets and shoes, which come with the compression tool to remove the tensioner. I was going to make on so I can get the tensioner out before the parts get here, but I will wait for it and save my time.
The reason I ask about the position of the tensioner at "engine off" is that the marks on the cams change as the tensioner moves. Obviously. So I am assuming that if there are 16 rollers between cams, the timing is correct, no matter the tensioner position.
Today I am going to clean the covers and parts, to get ready to pickup the parts for install tomorrow.

Happy New Year to ya Jack. Thanks much for all of your help.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Getting there!*

Hi Jack,
My problem side is right bank. With engine off, no oil presure, the tensioner is in up position via spring. This seems backwards to me. I would think that as tensioner goes up, the distance between cams shortens, causing advancement. I am getting the tool anlong with gaskets today. Everything has been closed because of the holidays. I will understand this whole thing after I take it apart.
I found just the shoes on ebay, but it is a store in WA state. Before ordering I asked them if this is a direct fit. He assured me it is, and said very few people now order the whole tensioner because most often the problem is the shoe breaking.
After ordering, I looked at the place I usually get my parts from, if that wasn't backwards, dah, I just figured they would not have the part. They do. They sell the gasket kit enhanced version, gaskets, shoes, and tool, $114.00 both sides inclusive. This place is Blauparts.com out of Manitowoc, WI, 30 minute drive for me. The shoes from ebay came in 2 days, so I couldn't cancel the order. These shoes are an off white in color, imported all the way from Taiwan!!!! Company name is Preferred Components, Inc.
Summing it up at this point. After I have it all apart, I am going to count the chain rollers,(links) to 16 and assume this is the correct timing. I will as always, manually crank the engine at least 2 revolutions by hand before assembly. Can I start the engine with the covers off without oil flying everywhere to check what is going on with the tensioner? That would be helpful.
Now thinking back on VAG-COM, I should have realized that it was the tensioner area for the trouble. I knew my cams were correct, because I can see that both sproket holders are straight, asnd I just put the belt on, but the reading on VAG was 22 degrees out, right bank. I am going to guess that each link moves the cam 22 degrees.
I will keep you posted as to my progress, hopefully progress.

Thanks as usual Jack, take fine care.


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Not Sure on the Count.*

I am in the process of assembling the 2 cams and tensioner. The books, net, and instructions say 16 "cam chain rollers" BETWEEN the marks. Because there is a roller on each mark, do I count after those or include them?
Also, I am still unsure as to the function of the tensioner. At rest, no oil presure, the tensioner is high so the marks are closer together. As the oil presure builds, via valve(ECU) does the intake cam then advance, which means marks are farther apart?
Then, on assembly, with tension high, the marks of both cams should be at marks on bearing caps?

I am really sorry for asking this again, I just want to make sure I am at the correct spot on assembly. I DO NOT want to take it apart again.

Thanks again.


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Finished!!!*

Put everything back together today. I did see that the crank pulley has play from the nothches, but very little. Started engine after 2 revolutions by hand to make sure of no bind. Started right up, very smooth idle. Checked blocks 90 - 93. Phase on both are at -2KW. I am assuming that is because of the play on the crank pully mark. I'm happy. I can now get emision test.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## wesley rsa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Stick camshaft adjusters*

I hope some can help me with the following

Vehicle details : VW Jetta 4 V5 2.3L 20V 2001 model
Engine : AQN

I have recently replaced all timing chains, chain tensioners and guide rails, Gaskets, Seals, Piston Rings due to engine sludge.

After assembling the motor and checking all the timing marks over and over, When rotating the motor clockwise by hand to check that nothing is out of order I noticed that the cam adjustors are sticking. When the motor is turned over the cams seem to stick at certain intervals but automatically jump back into position, its as if the cams are stuck in the cam adjusters and at certain intervals release and jump back into position, even after turning the motor over about 30 times all the timing marks are still correct. Therefore the timing chain is not jumping the sprockets and offsetting the timing. 

The TDC mark on piston 1 is correct, the marks on the intermediate shaft/sprocket are correct as well as the marks on the chain showing the 16 links between the camshaft adjusters and the marks on the Valve timing housing.

The cams are also in the correct position, using a plate at the rear of the cams to keep them in position, during initial timing setup.

I had to remove the camshaft adjusters to clean out all the sludge and was wondering could this be because of no oil pressure in the camshaft adjusters ,that its sticking?

If anybody can assist me with this or had a similar issue...PLEASE HELP


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Sure post an auto-scan............


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

As im not "at home" about my cars engine yet, I have a question about checking out the tensioners via VCDS. I was able to do that on my previous cars, 2.7TT engined Audis, but under those Blocks (92,93...) are not the same measures for my VW. Its a 3.6FSI engine so shure its different. Now my question is, as Ive found Measuring Blocks 208, 209 and 210, they seem to show about the same information as 92, 93 on the other cars, is it the right thing to check or its not showing me the same information as Im after? Those numbers shown on the next picture have to be on 0 also, I know it had to be like that on 2.7TT?!










I can make a picture of Measuring Block 210 also if needed, hope someone can help me out with that.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry, it still is showing numbers Block 93, but it seems that they are the same ones shown under 208 and 209. What do I have to think of them, both sides have to be 0 ideally yes?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Where are all the smart guys now


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

They are smart enough not to answer idiots that don't post auto-scans...............or comply with forum rules.

Now your not an idiot you must of just forgot to post your credentials right?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

What help is from autoscan if there are no fault codes or is it just the rules? If so then sorry, yes I will post the autoscan.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup rules are rules...............:heart:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is my Autoscan LOG, hope to get some help from the previous questions now 



Saturday,27,September,2014,19:03:38:08381
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140905


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E536073 License Plate: 699BJM
Mileage: 156899 Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 4F 52
53 55 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E536073 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (BWS) Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 DQ HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: CC3.6-FSI-EU4 G 3490 
Revision: 5GH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 52202 522 45725
VCID: 74EC1585179B92BE8F5-8021

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 012 F HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1983 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000805240742
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 132E76193255358636F-8046

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 P HW: 3C0 614 109 P
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0011 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000786259791
Coding: 0000415
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2B5ECEF98A258D461EF-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AK HW: 5K0 907 044 AK
Component: Climatronic 130 0303 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 74EC1585DF9B92BE8F5-8021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008960212
Coding: E3E68F8B00041A0047978F0017000000000BFE4D64402165170800000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 54321
VCID: 336ED6995215D58656F-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 200908 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 271008 054 0402 
Coding: 00471277
Shop #: WSC 12345 

4 Faults Found:
02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 156765 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 156765 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 156795 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 166
Mileage: 156795 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 919 475 HW: 3C8 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0007 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 97540828700465
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E29C9128892796E43-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0069 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 09100802370002
Coding: 010180
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: E6C8FFCD1147F02E811-80B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 HW: 5N0 959 655 
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039BPLQBEF6 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: FAF0BBBDB5FF64CE559-80AF

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6333FTS647632538 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6343FTS693552818 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6353ETS6G607VVNR 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6363ETS68KSDVVNJ 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0025 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 3C5953507BN 
Coding: 0001611
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 54321
VCID: 74EC1585179B92BE8F5-8021

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 HW: 3C8 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H19 0023 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 140D00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 54321
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04020
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: E8D4F1F51353E65EB3D-80BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 J HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 2900R08A05812F
Coding: FDAB7F07500603009002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 285431F59BD3A65EF3D-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BS 907 554 A HW: 0BS 907 554 A
Component: Haldex 4Motion 4013 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 448C854507BB623EFF5-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AJ HW: 3C0 959 433 AJ
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 72E0139D6D8F9C8E9D9-8027

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H9293085
Coding: 04010000010000A20000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F66DAE97E3DF166327-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000645188913
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4084895513A37E1EDBD-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 G HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.072 0401 
Revision: 1AH02234 Serial number: 00081970142402
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 52202 522 45725
VCID: 3668EF8D4167C0AE711-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AJ HW: 3C0 959 433 AJ
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001860E763600941570084F0B605801
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 54321
VCID: 72E0139D6D8F9C8E9D9-8027

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 K HW: 3C0 035 456 K
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 00000000207233
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285431F59BD3A65EF3D-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 2900R08A05812F
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: E6C8FFCD1147F02E811-80B3

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H04 0054 
Coding: 000006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000762188922
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41828C5118A97716D43-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 A HW: 3C8 907 801 A
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-10498 0003 
Revision: 009 Serial number: 00000000169185
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 285431F59BD3A65EF3D-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0136 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3525768
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 346CD585571BD2BE4F5-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0003 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0003 
Coding: 00000053

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H9293085
Coding: 04010000010000A20000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F66DAE97E3DF166327-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000661981
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3162DC91A809E796243-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AJ HW: 3C0 959 433 AJ
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0161211
Shop #: WSC 73249 020 01196
VCID: 72E0139D6D8F9C8E9D9-8027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000659132
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3260D39DAD0FDC8E5D9-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 C HW: 3C8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon 012 0822 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603357534
Coding: 020100000000000100000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 54321
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02705
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_SE36.rod
VCID: 234E26D92AF54506A6F-8076

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

